# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Duxford 2015

## LowRoad

> In diesem Sinne werde ich mich am Wochenende mal bei den Flying Legends in Duxford umschauen  freu mich wie Bolle!


Es war, wie immer, ein Fest! Das Wetter war optimal und die Veranstaltung abwechslungsreich.

Auch konnte ich doch noch selbst den Steuerknüppel ergreifen, denn es gelang mir Mike zu überreden mich als Copilot in seiner *Tiger Moth* mitfliegen zu lassen. Man muss doch ziemlich heftig am Knüppel arbeiten, um die Kiste zu kontrollieren...



Ansonsten war alles da was Rang und Namen hat in der Szene.





Heute Morgen bin ich dann zur letzten Pamorelin Spritze vor der geplanten Pause, zum Doc geradelt. Kleines Palaver, Rezepte, Termin und gute Wünsche eingepackt, Blut + Urin dagelassen, und weg. Jetzt beginnt wieder der Sichtflug  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## uwes2403

> Auch konnte ich doch noch selbst den Steuerknüppel ergreifen,


Siehste :-)

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

> Jetzt beginnt wieder der Sichtflug


Lieber Andi,

wer mit so viel Enthusiasmus so was Tolles erleben kann und auch noch darf, der wird den Sichtflug locker wegstecken, falls der leicht eingetrübt ist, was aber sicher nicht der Fall sein wird. Tolle Fotos und dann die Bombenstimmung.

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich die Red Bull Airshow oder Air Race in Abu Dhabi gefilmt und kann bestätigen, welche Begeisterung da aufkam.* Hier* - eine aktuelle Präsentation. 

*"Erfolg ist das gefährlichste aller Rauschgifte"*
(Billy Graham)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Heute kann ich voller Freude berichten, dass ein länger angelegtes, recht ambitioniertes Projekt einen großen Schritt nach vorne gemacht hat. Am Samstag erhielt ich die medizinische Flugtauglichkeit der Klasse LAPL (Light Aircraft Pilot License = Begrenzung auf 2000Kg MTOW).

Mein Gejammer nach dem Duxford Event diesen Jahres, wegen der eigenen nie mehr erreichbaren Flugtauglichkeit, wurde meiner Frau irgendwann zu viel und sie forderte von mir Beweise, also eine Konsultation mit einem Flugmediziner. Ich habe mir dann erst mal die *ganzen Vorschriften* und Fachbeiträge zum Thema Flugtauglichkeit bei onkologischer Grunderkrankung angeschaut. Wie man sich denken kann, ist das ein wenig definiertes Terrain. Es wird eigentlich nur davon ausgegangen, dass nach kurativer Therapie der Pilot körperlich und seelisch wieder voll einsatzfähig erscheinen muss.

Was aber mit der doch wachsenden Zahl von Krebspatienten, die nach aktuellem Stand der Medizin zwar niemals geheilt werden können, aber doch sehr lange Remissionsphasen durchlaufen? Beispielhaft sei hier die chronische myeloische Leukämie (CML) genannt, die medikamentös sehr lange in Remission gehalten werden kann.

Und was macht man bei einem Krebspatienten mit Knochenmetastasen  wie bei mir? Damit kann man schon etwas Fassungslosigkeit bei den Flugmedizinern auslösen  das gab es bei denen bisher noch nicht. So war dann auch die Reaktion, zwar mitfühlend, aber bestimmt in der Aussage: NEVER EVER! Aber als selbstbestimmter Krebspatient ist man ja gewöhnt Zweit-, Dritt- oder Viertmeinungen einholen zu müssen, und siehe da ich traf einen Flugmediziner, der sich der Sache nicht ganz verschloss. Voraussetzung war, dass ich medizinisch die nächst höherwertige Klasse erfüllen musste (Class-II  bis 7.5t MTOW) und einen stabilen Krankheitsverlauf dokumentieren konnte. Glücklicherweise war mein behandelnder Urologe sofort Feuer und Flamme für mein Projekt und unterstütze mich so gut es ging. Der Flugmediziner konnte so etwas Verantwortung abgeben, was die Sache sehr erleichtert hat. Ein weiterer glücklicher Umstand war, dass der Flugmediziner früher als Radiologe gearbeitet hat, und meine konsequente MRI und PET Diagnostik auf großes Interesse stieß.

Ein schöner Erfolg auch für meine Bemühungen, mich stabil zu halten. Da gehört auch viel Glück dazu, das ist mir klar, aber wenn ich, wie vor 7 Jahren leitliniengerecht vorgeschlagen, nur mit einer einfachen ADT angefangen hätte, dann sähe es heute bei mir nicht so aus, da bin ich mir auch sehr sicher.



Heute Abend sehe ich mir mal die zwei Flugschulen in *Mainz-Finthen* an, dann kanns losgehen. Ich werde weiter berichten


_Solange mein Licht noch brennt - bleib ich nicht stehn!_

----------


## Hvielemi

> _Solange mein Licht noch brennt - bleib ich nicht stehn!_


Oder:
Solange Dein Licht brennt, fliegst Du!

Meine allerherzlichste Gratulation zu deinem Erfolg im Kampf gegen die
flugmedizinischen Windmühlen!

Carpe diem!
Konrad




@...
Angesichts der zu sehenden Stukas und anderer Kampfflugzeuge und gar einer
Fliegerbombe in Bild 2, ganz links, ist "Bombenstimmung" eine Wortwahl,
die bei mir gemischte Gefühle auslöst ...

----------


## LowRoad

*Konrad,*
gerade im Licht der aktuellen Ereignisse in Paris ist mir auch nicht so nach Bombenstimmung, das darfst du mir glauben. Vor langer Zeit durfte ich zum Beweis meiner pazifistischen Einstellung eine strenge Gewissensprüfung über mich ergehen lassen. Danach dann einen Zivildienst machen, zur Strafe 5 Monate länger als der Wehrdienst. Rot-Kreuz Main-Taunus 43 war meine Tätigkeitsstätte, das luftdruckbetriebene Martinshorn war mir noch Jahre später im Ohr.

Nie wieder Krieg war unsere Parole, als wir gegen den Nato Doppelbeschluss nach Bonn gefahren sind. Erst viel später musste auch ich erkennen, dass nie wieder Krieg und nie wieder Faschismus nicht immer kompatibel sind.



In Duxford wurde in einem als Briefing-Room hergerichteten Raum eine Bomberbesprechung durchgeführt, wie sie 1943 stattgefunden hat. Von 756 Bombern, die man losschickte kamen 60 nicht wieder, 8%, was ein normalter Tagesverlust war  bedrückend. Auch wenn diese Bomberei durch die hohe Zahl ziviler Opfer verachtenswert war, so war der Blutzoll den die Alliierten leisteten, um Deutschland zu befreien, bewundernswert. Nur mit zivilem Ungehorsam, wie zu Gandhis Zeiten, wäre man Hitler wohl nicht losgeworden. Ich fürchte, die Verteidigung unserer Freiheitsideale wird sich auch noch als schwierig erweisen. Einfache Antworten gibt es da nicht.

Abgesehen davon ist die Luftfahrt leider eng mit dem Militär verknüpft, mir wäre es anders auch lieber, und daran arbeite ich. Vielleicht könnten wir beiden irgendwann mal zusammen über die Alpen fliegen, ganz ohne Bomben, aber mit hervorragender Aussicht auf den Säntis? Konrad, ich rechne mit dir!

*Vive La France*

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich fürchte, die Verteidigung unserer Freiheitsideale wird sich auch noch als schwierig erweisen. Einfache Antworten gibt es da nicht.


Lieber Andi,

vorweg Gratulation. Aber das mit unseren Idealen rückt leider immer mehr in weite Ferne. Schon deshalb sollten wir jede Möglichkeit nutzen, unsere Träume, die wir noch haben, zu realisieren.

Nachfolgend zum Vive La France die folgenden Links:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNRCTC1ElXQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_YXSHkAahE

*"Wenn Toleranz nicht mit Interesse Hand in Hand geht, nennt man sie Gleichgültigkeit"*
(Lars Rabenai)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vielleicht könnten wir beiden irgendwann mal zusammen über die Alpen fliegen, ganz ohne Bomben, aber mit hervorragender Aussicht auf den Säntis? Konrad, ich rechne mit dir!


Oh ja, lieber Andi, das klingt gut.

Nun musst Du einfach schnell fliegen lernen,
und ich muss lernen, länger zu leben.
Dann klappt der Säntisflug, auf den ich mich jetzt schon freue!

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Glückwunsch Andi,

dann sieh' mal zu, dass Du fertig wirst....ich würde mich schon mal zum Mitflug anmelden  :-) 
(Meine Frau hat da ohnehin noch einen Fotoflug über HH bei mir gut...)

2000 kg mtow verspricht ja eine geschlossene Kabine...so ein Ultraleicht wäre wohl nicht meins.

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi,

dass du dich da noch rangibst ringt mir Achtung ab.
Aber offenbar hat dein Herz ja immer im Flugmodellbau eine Bleibe gehabt. Ich kann das sehr gut nachempfinden, nur wirst du sehen, dass Fliegen süchtig macht und ein Aufhören auch Schmerzen verursacht.
Ich glaube es einmal in Vorjahren angerissen zu haben, dass ich viele Jahre AFZ und PPL sowie die Lizenzen Luftfahrerschein Klasse 1 und auch 2 hatte. Unsere Haltergemeinschaft hatte eine Privatmaschine ( bedingt Kunstflugtaugliche K6 ) 
Somit konnten wir F Schlepp aus unserer Gemeinschaft abdecken.

Aber irgendwann schlug der Fliegerarzt zu und schrieb mich kaputt.

Nun hast du dich für den neuen LAPL entschieden. Vielleicht kann man diesen durch den Arzt auch auf Motorsegler ausdehnen und du hättest die Möglichkeit etwas kostengünstiger in einem Verein sowohl mit Quirl als auch ohne zu *segeln*.

Glaube mir, in der Thermik über Land zu gehen, mit Bussarde, Sperber und Falken in Bärten um die Wette zu kurbeln ist etwas Anderes als sich mit Motor ziehen zu lassen.
Nur weiß ich nicht, ob die sich dahinter verbergende Arbeit in Gemeinschaft dir zusagt. Mit eigen erwirtschaftetem Höhengewinn über Land zu ziehen, ist eine Therapieform für die Psyche der besonderen Art

Natürlich ist es einfacher, in und nach der Ausbildung seine Schönwetterflüge an bestimmten Tagen mit Motor auszuüben. Einfach etwas zum ausprobieren.
Ich wollte dir nur den Motorsegler noch einmal nahebringen. Eigenstartfähig und keiner Gleitzahl mit 1: plumps, sondern um die 30.

Übrigens hatte Christian Ligensa auch den PPL, AFZ und auch die Schleppberechtigung sowie wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere auch IFR.

Nun siehst du wie alles vergänglich ist, meine Scheine und auch Christian.
_Pulvis et umbra sumus.

_Dir wünsche ich eine flotte Ausbildung, Spaß dabei und lass uns gelegentlich daran teilhaben, meine feuchte Augen sind dir sicher.

Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Praktisch sieht das leider deutlich schlechter aus. Da ist es nur dem beherztem Eingriff meines Lehrers zu verdanken, dass es bisher nicht zu erheblichen Schäden an Piste und Fluggerät gekommen ist. Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, warum man Pisten immer zu schmal baut, und warum die scheinbar immer quer zum Wind liegen müssen. Da hat sicher Mc. Murphy seine Finger im Spiel! Mein Fluglehrer besteht auf der *Side-Slip Landetechnik*, die mir schwer fällt, da man im Anflug wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve hängt.

Nun denn, es geht weiter  ich werde berichten.

----------


## uwes2403

Glückwunsch soweit.....das Video von dem Anflug einer Passagiermaschine in HH bei Sturm von der Seite mit anschliessendem Durchstarten kennst Du ja sicher.....also weiter üben, das bekommst Du hin :-)

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

He, he, he . . .

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zur bestandenen Prüfung!*

über die luftlandetechnik später mehr . . . :L&auml;cheln: 
ist doch aber egal, oder . . . 
das kann man ja später mal selbst üben, bzw. probieren.

Gruss
hartmut

@uwe, du warst 60 sekunden schneller

----------


## Hvielemi

> . Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, warum man Pisten immer zu schmal baut 
> und warum die scheinbar immer quer zum Wind liegen müssen.


Zwar noch etwas schmaler als Pisten sind Velowege. 
Aber die haben einen für die Fliegerei entscheidenden Vorteil:

Gegenwind!

Ich gratuliere Dir, lieber Andi, zum Abschluss des umfangreichen Kurrikulum
und bin sicher, dass Du auch den Gegenwind bei deinen Flugübungen
überwinden wirst.
Ich freue mich auf den näherrückenden Säntisflug.


Let the good times fly!
Konrad

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche. Das mit dem Seitenwind klappt auch noch.............es ist noch keiner droben geblieben sie kommen alle wieder runder.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

> es ist noch keiner droben geblieben sie kommen alle wieder runder


Ooooch, wie find ich das den(n).

Deswegen mag ich dich. :L&auml;cheln: 

Na schön . . .
Dann haben wir ja zum nächsten Termin,  schon mal einen Treffpunkt!

Der eine kommt mit Flieger, der andere mit einem Smart :L&auml;cheln: 

Es freut mich, lieber Konrad, dass du die Zukunft einigermaßen sicher siehst.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es freut mich, lieber Konrad, dass du die Zukunft einigermaßen sicher siehst.


Klar, lieber Hartmut,
meine Sicht auf die Zukunft ändert sich mit der Steigung der Kurve in [1].
Je flacher, desto länger, und wenn die Kurve bergab geht, wird's noch
besser; Möglichst ohne Seitenwind (womit ich die Kurve zurück zur Fliegerei 
grad noch gekratzt hab).

Grüss Brigitte!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Sawasdee lieber Andi,

CHAPEAU! Gratulation!!

Herzliche Gruesse aus Khao Lak


*Wenn du zwei Menschen zur gleichen Zeit liebst, dann wähle den zweiten Menschen. Denn wenn du den ersten wirklich lieben würdest, hättest du dich nie in den zweiten verliebt.

*




Johnny Depp

----------


## LowRoad

> Zwar noch etwas schmaler als Pisten sind Velowege. Aber die haben einen für die Fliegerei entscheidenden Vorteil:
> 
> Gegenwind!


*Wie wahr wohl Konrad,*
das hat mich auch schon total genervt. Murphy scheint wirklich großen Einfluss auf den Wind zu haben. Besonders beim Reiseradeln kann das zermürbend sein, wenn man den ganzen Tag im Schneckentempo gegen den Wind kämpfen muss. Glücklicherweise bin ich aber beim Radeln lizenztechnisch schon etwas weiter. Vielleicht vermutet der eine oder andere, ich würde das 'schwarz' betreiben, NEIN:



Diesen kleinen Schatz habe ich am Samstag beim Aufräumen gefunden, und das kam so: Aschermittwoch - die Standortkommandantin beorderte mich in ihr Büro und verkündete, dass im Hause LowRoad in der Fastenzeit eine heldenhafte Verhaltensänderung stattzufinden hätte. Ich bot mal an, nicht immer vor dem Fernseher einzuschlafen um dann erst in der Nacht ins Bett Dies wurde als ohnehin überfällige Selbstverständlichkeit einkassiert. Stattdessen musste ich zustimmen, mein Arbeitszimmer aufzuräumen/auszumisten, denn _damit könne ich ja schon beim - Messiest Engineer Ever Contest-  in der Profiliga starten_

Ich also am Samstag eine Fuhre Elektroschrott zum Bauhof gefahren, den Mülleimer und die Papiertonne gefüllt, heldenhaft eben! Hoffend auf ein kleines Lob bat ich dann die Standortkommandantin ins Zimmer: _"Man sieht ja noch gar nichts"_! So gemein kann die Welt sein. 

Na wenigstens habe ich ein paar Artefakte aus vergangenen Tagen gefunden, wie diese Radfahrerkarte. Der beschriebene Wimpel ist aber leider im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum geblieben, sonst bekäme er wieder ein Platz am Rad! So musste ich heute ohne Wimpel ins Büro, über vereiste Wege, aber ohne Abflug  womit auch ich wieder die Kurve zur Fliegerei geschafft hätte. Die soll planmäßig morgen fortgesetzt werden, wenn das *Wetter* mitspielt.

Habt ihr auch so ein Fastenzeitprogramm am laufen?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Habt ihr auch so ein Fastenzeitprogramm am laufen?


*Ja, haben wir.*
Wegen dem Fasten gehen wir nun früh zu Bett, damit wir im Schlafzimmer vor dem TV einschlafen können, und nicht im Wohnzimmer. :L&auml;cheln: 

Es gibt nur Wasser und trocken Brot im schlafgemach!   :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## LowRoad

Bisher plätscherte die Schulung doch relativ lustlos vor sich hin, da sie sich auf Platzrunden beschränkte und die damit verbundenen Landungen einfach nicht klappen wollten. Man verliert dann auch etwas die Motivation.

Um die Schulung vielleicht auch mal aus einer anderen Perspektive zu praktizieren haben wir uns über das lange Wochenende vom 26. bis 29.Mai in der Nähe von Bamberg eingenistet und mit der sehr aktiven *Flugschule auf dem Feuerstein* ein paar Schulungsstunden ausgemacht.



Und siehe da, Michael, der dortige Schulungschef hat in seiner ruhigen analytischen Art Fehler um Fehler ausgemerzt, so dass die Landerei am Schluss zwar nicht schön, aber _"safe"_ war. 

Zeit für ein paar schöne Impressionen bei kurzen Besuchen der umliegenden Plätze gab es natürlich auch noch.




Wer mal dort in der Gegend ist, und Interesse an der Fliegerei hat sollte vielleicht mal eine Schnupperstunde beim Michael buchen.

Von Unwettern verschont, wurde natürlich auch ausgiebig geradelt. Am Donaukanal bis Bamberg oder Forchheim und Höchstadt. Abends gabs dann fränkisches Kellerbier, lecker!

*Always happy landings!*

----------


## Harald_1933

*Immer mehr Regeln blockieren Hobbyflieger 
*



> Hannover. Deutschlands Aero-Club schlägt Alarm: Er sieht die Flugsicherheit in Gefahr. Weil Beschränkungen und Regulierungen die private Fliegerei immer teurer und umständlicher machten, seien Piloten von Cessna, Piper & Co immer seltener in der Luft. "Mit jeder Flugstunde, die ein Pilot weniger in der Luft ist, sinkt natürlich auch seine Übung", sagt Udo Beran, der Generalsekretär des in Braunschweig ansässigen Deutschen Aero-Clubs (DAeC).


Bitte -* hier* - weiterlesen. 

Lieber Andi,

ich wünsche Dir, dass Dich diese eher ungünstige Entwicklung nicht allzu sehr verdrießt.

Gruß Harald

----------

